# First time ever running 8 hrs. of P95



## Arctucas (Mar 6, 2021)

Been using P95 for years, but never did run more than a couple hours.

Really cool temperatures last night, decided to set radiator in window and let it go overnight. Outside temp was 37°F (2°C) when I started, 30°F (-1°C) when I stopped the test.






5100 MHz all cores, 4800 MHz Uncore.

1.280VCore Override (fixed) in UEFI, 0AVX offset.

Small FFT with AVX.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 6, 2021)

Wow. I remember being so OCD with early i7 chips that I'd run a minimum of 24 hours on each new overclock setting to test stability.  

Of course, that was usually under water cooling like you are doing. Not nearly as risky as runs on high end air which many, many people used to do with regularity. Anymore, I start with quick runs of cinebench, geekbench and passmark. If scores look where they should be, I'll run an hour of Realbench and 2 hours of OCCT.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 6, 2021)

When I can run all my games without issues, I'm ok with it, I must say I'm not running the greatest latest hardware though.


----------

